# just invented..



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Came up and made an 'air scoop' nipple for a existing boiler repiping job that had air problem in the system. Resaon for the problem? They had a forced air company doing the boiler job.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Came up and made an 'air scoop' nipple for a existing boiler repiping job that had air problem in the system. Resaon for the problem? They had a forced air company doing the boiler job.


Unless your going for a patent, a photo or drawing would be nice ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Its not much, Plumber Bill, its a device I made up for those el cheapo, re-badged boiler that doesn't come with built in air removal set up.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Anything that slows the velocity of the water usually works . 

The idea is to get the water flowing below 1 foot per second so that the air comes out of solution. Having it on the supply helps too since hotter water holds less oxygen.

Outside of the internal baffle inside an air scoop of the screen/mesh inside of the microbubble air seperators, a large diameter pipe section with an automatic air vent will actually vent air from the system.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Right on to the point, Trick 1, I made this with a 1 1/4 nipple going inside boiler on the side, crude but its better than nothing in this limited space room for 3 zones system that was 'destroyed' by forced air heating company.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

So let me get this straight 

You were called out to a hacked up job 

and hacked it up further

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Why couldn't you have just put a real air scoop in?:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Why couldn't you have just put a real air scoop in?:whistling2:


That's what I'm trying to figure out :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I have several air scoops laying around and reason for not using them are... don't have enough length and room in this tight qaurter to make it work.. keeping the cost down without repiping the existing manifold. Will let ya guys know how its work when done.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I have several air scoops laying around and reason for not using them are... don't have enough length and room in this tight qaurter to make it work.. keeping the cost down without repiping the existing manifold. Will let ya guys know how its work when done.


That is the same excuse the first company used


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I have several air scoops laying around and reason for not using them are... don't have enough length and room in this tight qaurter to make it work.. keeping the cost down without repiping the existing manifold. Will let ya guys know how its work when done.


And it's friday. :laughing:


----------

